# Floor drains in restaurants.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Whenever I have a floor drain in a restaurant that seems has a hard time getting the cable through the trap, I'll run the trap with my 6' general telescoping closet auger with drop head. It grabs rags and scrub pads better and faster than the cable machine. 

If I detect silverware, I use a telescoping magnetic pickup tool to get the flatware out. 

Most "rooter" guys just run the cable machine and stop when the water drains down, leaving stuff in the trap to clog again in a few days.

The managers are usually impressed when you show them what you found especially if it's a large quantity.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

good idea.

in comm settings i also include items found on the bill so if it happens again they can blame their employee and not me


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Also use a shop vac to pull up all the sand the auger can't remove.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just run a retriever through and grab all the debris that got down the floor drain. Just did one at a bar the other day. pulled out a dozen butter knives, spoons and forks. Also tons of broken glass, and other odds and ends. As UnclogNH said a wet vac to clear out the stuff the auger can not bring back.


----------

